# "Hercules", made of a huge Osage fork.



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Since I've had this fork of Osage I've been thinking about what to do because it was huge and cracked in some parts of the forks and of the handle. I had to carve it a lot with chisels before getting through with blades and rasps. Part of the bottom of the handle had to be removed thus giving a particular shape to the frame. I finished it with sandpaper up to 2500 grit and camellia oil.

Despite its own size this slingshot is comfortable in hand and it allows the hammergrip as well as the thumb-finger shooting styles.

A small visible crack crosses along the fork has been filled up with a special glue mixed to a black color.

This is my catapult number 100.

Thanks for watching.

Best regards,

Bob.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

There once was a popular German maker on here named Baumstamm. He liked to show his slingshots with pretty girls modeling them. Somebody asked him how he got to meet so many beautiful women, and he said, "Build good slingshots and they will come." Haha! Bob, you must have a whole flock of admiring chics around your house! B) :lol:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

SENSUALITY and BEAUTY on a swirling body!!!! :naughty:

I think this work of yours should have been named "Heddy Lamarr", not "Hercules"!!! LOL!!! 

Seriously, a SUPERB carved piece!!! Not much to say about it. Just watch and drool...

Congratulations on your hundredth!!!!

Kind regards, Master!!!!

Q


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Bill and Hugo, very kind of you. Cheers!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't care what anyone says, it's tough to beat the natural beauty of a well made natural fork. That's gorgeous Bob!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Teach!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Another drewl inspiring fork, exceptional lines, nicely done.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Excellent work on that fine piece of wood, my friend!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Bob, may I ask you what type of finish you applied here?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing work !


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Le tue mani fanno miracoli!! 

Volp


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Podrías dejar tus piezas sin tu logo y sabríamos que es una obra del bambino fiondero amigo, las curvas fluyen todo el tiempo. Felicidades por la número cien. Excelente cómo de costumbre.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks mates for your kind words, I do appreciate a lot your feedbacks. I would like to answer to anybody personally, but I don't know why my computer doesn't allow me to quote the post.....(?)

Chepo, your style is identifiable at the same time.

Grazie Volp, nice to hear you again.

M_J , Chuck and treefork: thank you.

Teach, I finished sanding with a paper from 240-500-1000 till 2500 grit, a lot I must say. Then I apply just camellia oil, many hands for about one week or so, until the wood absorb the oil. I don't need to give beeswax even though I do sometimes.

:wave:


----------



## r4duku (May 9, 2013)

cool stuf you did there,the fact that you kept the crack makes the slingshot look most natural possible


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice golden gem  i love your work Bob!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Another beauty from you... what a nice wood


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Many thanks Dudu, Sharker and EG,

Cheers! :wave:

Bob


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Gratz on the century mark my very gifted and talented friend! You give me heights to aspire to! :target:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Another slingshot-gem, Bob! I love it! The color and grain of the wood is fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Yet another beauty!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Toolshed, thanks mate, very nice of you!

Flicks, thanks! You are one of the coolest maker around mate!

Jim, thanks for your kind feedback!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Like the form and the wood is stunning.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Stretching, bending, twining and twisting&#8230;







Memorable beautiful form that speaks entirely for itself. You are amazing*!*

I am in awe*!!* The shape of those fork tips...







* Extraordinary.*


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks K. for your feedback.

Thanks Poiema for your poetic sweet and sensitive feedbacks.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Extremely proud to have made the purchase and become the owner of this frame. You absolutely have to hold it in your hands to believe it. Feels like something from another reality. I love it, thank you Bob!!!


----------

